# Anyone know what this guy is?



## ItGetsBetta (Apr 15, 2013)

I picked up 4 female betta's and a plant and this weird lil guy hitched a ride on the plant. Any idea what type of snail he is? He has lil horns on him and I have no problem keeping him as long as HE doesn't become MANY :|

https://twitter.com/xXPlayKateXx/status/332357365808648193/photo/1


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Could be a horned Nerite snail in which case he won't become many  he's a cutie though.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats not a nerite... the spiral is going the wrong way. I think it looks like a ramshorn?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I doubt it's a nerite, they cost $3-$4 each. If it is, then you got a great deal!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks like a Ramshorn snail which often accompany pond snails on plants. I had a few of both in my 10 gallon when I had a plant order come in, but my assassin snails worked quickly and ate them all


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree- it's a ramshorn. And it will multiply like crazy, whether you overfeed or no. At least, that's my experience. I kept my one ramshorn hitchhiker out of sentimentality, but I sometimes regret it. I had to get an assassin snail to assassinate William's progeny, and even that hasn't worked. The problem is my assassin ignores the baby snails. Ramshorns do eat some algae, though...


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Thats strange I heard assassins eat the smallest snails first because they're easier to get but thats just what I've read. If you find the eggs before they hatch they're pretty easy to remove - they loved to lay their eggs on my anubias' leaves and I'd scrape them off. Anyways I have four assassin snails so they do a lot of hunting...there was a baby assassin that I saw the other day! I hope he/she grows up!


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Viva said:


> Thats strange I heard assassins eat the smallest snails first because they're easier to get but thats just what I've read.


Maybe mine is just an oddball. I'm beginning to suspect he's turned vegan on me- I won't be surprised when I see him wearing Birkenstocks. 



Viva said:


> If you find the eggs before they hatch they're pretty easy to remove - they loved to lay their eggs on my anubias' leaves and I'd scrape them off.


Ha! That's _if_ you find them. In a heavily planted tank, this can be next to impossible.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Nicci Lu said:


> Maybe mine is just an oddball. I'm beginning to suspect he's turned vegan on me- I won't be surprised when I see him wearing Birkenstocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's _if_ you find them. In a heavily planted tank, this can be next to impossible.


 
LOL birkenstocks! LMAO! And yeah, that's true...the eggs are very hard to find in a planted tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

doesn't look like a ramshorn to me at all...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that that is not a ramshorn... Ramshorns will have a very evenly spiraled circular shell with a smaller opening in the shell.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

yeah, I thought it looked more like a nerite....


----------



## ItGetsBetta (Apr 15, 2013)

Woah! Lots of diff opinions! What a weird surprise? I guess I will keep him...but maybe get an assassin snail...? Whatever that is lol? :S


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

definitely not an assassin. I'm more inclined towards a nerite than anything...

here's my own horned nerite for reference...


----------



## ItGetsBetta (Apr 15, 2013)

No no maybe get an assassin snail in case he starts multiplying! Reallyyyyyy wish I knew what he was!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i edited my post above~ try comparing. I think he looks like a horned nerite. lol


----------



## ItGetsBetta (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you are right! I fished him out and got another pic- he moves pretty quick for a snail if that helps haha. And has lil black spots...


----------



## ItGetsBetta (Apr 15, 2013)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BJ32v7NCEAAum0e.jpg:large

https://twitter.com/xXPlayKateXx/status/332693250697728000/photo/1

Def need to read the sticky on posting photos haha


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like a horned nerite  usually about $2.50 from petco~ congrats ^_^


----------



## ItGetsBetta (Apr 15, 2013)

Niceeeeeeeee I wanted to buy a snail! Even said to the guy who was packaging up the plant I wanted one so maybe he knowingly left it there haha. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh and to add images you do [ img]yoururlhere[/ img]

without the spaces of course.


----------

